# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Защита интернет-шлюза

## Maximus_1982

1 файрвол на машинах с выходом в инет
2 ПО защиты интернет-шлюза на сервере 

Что эффективнее в большой локальной сети?

Какие продукты лучше? Универсальные или специальные?

*1. Kaspersky Security for Internet Gateway* обеспечивает безопасный доступ к сети Интернет для всех сотрудников организации, автоматически удаляя вредоносные и потенциально опасные программы из потока данных, поступающего в сеть по протоколам HTTP/FTP.
Включает в себя следующие продукты:
Антивирус Касперского для Proxy Server
Антивирус Касперского для Microsoft ISA Server
Антивирус Касперского для Check Point FireWall-1
Kaspersky Administration Kit

*2. Symantec AntiVirus 4.3 for Microsoft ISA Server* Данное решение создавалось специально для защиты трафика HTTP, FTP и SMTP на сервере ISA Server. Оно опирается на лучшие в своей области технологии Symantec, оптимизированные для достижения высоких скоростных характеристик и потребляющие минимум ресурсов существующей сетевой инфраструктуры. Предназначен для защиты 5 и более объектов, подключенных к ISA серверу.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## [email protected]

еффективней всего естественно и защита шлюзов и каждой машины одновременно. другое дело что это не рационально. каждый советует то что видит своими глазами. мне больше нравится защита шлюза нежели мучится с настройкой фаирволов на каждой машине. сейчас присматриваюсь к готовому решению от IDECO ICS, если предприятие выделит денюшку то куплю. если невыделит то буду стродать гемороем сам.

----------


## pig

Аппаратный файрвол + фильтрация входящего трафика на шлюзе + антивирусы на рабочих станциях

----------


## priv8v

нельзя забывать, что одна из главных составляющих безопасности в этом вопросе - это грамотная настройка. Как аппаратных, так и софтовых средств защиты. 

Считаю, что более рационален второй вариант.

----------

